# What vitamins/supplements do you take?



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I get excited every time my shipment of vitamins and supplements arrive, and I'm always doing research to tweak the combo of them that I take. I'm curious about what others take, and why.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I take a multivitamin that has very little copper in it, additional A, B6, B12, C, D-limonene, cranberry, and echinacea. I also apply vitamin D oil directly to my face and olive oil as a body moisturizer, and I use sugar and olive oil as an exfoliant  

I'm recently on a kick about copper...I think I have too much copper in my body, so I'm in the process of trying to flush it out.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

I take SF-722 formula manufactured by Thorne and Research it is a good formula to expel yeast from the body...all natural and a derivative of cod liver oil. I take a performance essential acid supplement ... for joints, skin, etc and it has vitamin E. I use Vega Nutritional supplement in my smoothies as an all around vitamin. It contains about 8 g of fiber, most of the daily vitamins, amino acids, and probiotics. And, it is plant protein based. Love it and the results.


----------



## Froggie (Jul 4, 2012)

If you eat a balance meal and not worrying about diet then you don't really need supplements. Instead of taking Vitamin D put on some sunscreen and get out and absorb some sun. Need calcium eat yogurt or drink milk....


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I take adult gummy vitamins and adult calcium fruit chews... and chewy orange vitamin C

I is a grown wimminz


----------



## paccplayer11 (May 30, 2012)

Start the day with cod-liver oil, spirulina and wheat grass. Then i take chlorella throughout the rest of the day. I have energy for hours and my liver's never been better! (or so i think)


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

A multivitamin, extra B complex, Co Q10, L-Carnitine, L-Arginine, Vitamin D (in winter) & fish oil. Sometimes a swig of liquid calcium/magnesium if I don't eat enough calcium in my diet. I read about all this stuff years ago & off the top of my head I don't even remember what it's all supposed to do. : ) But I went 2 weeks without any of them just to compare. After a week without I felt 10 years older. Tired & run down. Gave it another week & felt worse so I got back on them. My multi is "Twinlab Daily One Caps". If you order supplements through the mail, this time of year check the temperature of your mailbox. If it's hot it could cook out some of the good stuff. I put a thermometer in my mailbox one summer & it was like 135 degrees :shocked: & the pharmacy wanted to mail my prescriptions to me! I picked them up at the store. Same thing in winter, if it's like 12 degrees. Anyway, if you have a P.O. box, no worries. Something else I learned; capsules are WAY easier on your stomach lining than tablets. Especially timed release tablets that sit in your stomach like a rock for 6 hours. I let the capsules sit in my mouth a minute & when they're soggy & ready to break open I wash them down after I eat. Otherwise I'm prone to acid reflux.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Gotta have the calcium. 1000mg is recommended but that's a lot of dairy products and sea food everyday. Take a pill instead.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

I was taking multivitamins, but I stopped due to a case of the dumb.
I took them alone and threw up. Seeing as I never throw up, it freaked me out and I quit.

My dad and brother were getting shipments of multivitamins that supposedly are metabolism boosters as well.
I'll be taking those when I remember to.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

AM:
Men's multivitamin
Fish Oil (1x1000 MG)
Saw Palmetto (2x450 MG)
Biotin (1x7500 MCG)

PM:
Fish Oil (1x1000 MG)
Saw Palmetto (2x450 MG)
sometimes Melatonin (1 or 2 X 300 MCG) to sleep



Disfigurine said:


> I was taking multivitamins, but I stopped due to a case of the dumb.
> I took them alone and threw up. Seeing as I never throw up, it freaked me out and I quit.
> 
> My dad and brother were getting shipments of multivitamins that supposedly are metabolism boosters as well.
> I'll be taking those when I remember to.


I also throw up whenever I try to take vitamins without food.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Chewable teen A-Z vitamins...They taste nice and probably help me out in some way!


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

I should be taking iron supplements but I don't xD


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 21, 2011)

There's now a Health and Fitness board? Is it weird that I'm more than a little excited about this?!!

Anyway, I take vitamin D, probiotics, iron, and fish oil for Omega 3. I switched to Flaxseed oil for a while, but whenever I was on them my skin got really bad... strangest thing. Also, they go rancid quite quickly. 

It's almost time for me to order my next shipment of vitamins, and I'm eyeing Chia seeds.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

viva said:


> I take adult gummy vitamins and adult calcium fruit chews... and chewy orange vitamin C
> 
> I is a grown wimminz


I have trouble swallowing capsules, is that why you take them too?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

firedell said:


> I have trouble swallowing capsules, is that why you take them too?


Pretty much. I can swallow small pills (think birth control pills, ibuprofen, that kind of thing) but anything bigger and I'm not so great. Most vitamins are GIGANTIC so I stick to the chewable kind.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

I take 2000 IU of vitamin D daily; it's supposed to help boost one's immune system and fight the flu. There's a theory that lots of people get the flu around winter time because they're indoors and not getting enough sunshine, which means less vitamin D.


----------



## Dashboard Hula Dancer (Jun 24, 2012)

Just the cheap Walmart ones. I know they help as if I don't take them, I eat ice. When I take them regularly I don't.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

fish oil and a multivitamin. I am experimenting with taking a b complex vitamin instead of a multivitamin every once in a while. See if I get more energy or helps with the depression a little.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

A good multivitamin, Vitamin C and E, Fish oil Omega-3, grape seed extract, ZMA.

Grape seed is a good anti-oxidant and it helps retard the breakdown of testosterone.
ZMA (_Zinc monomethionine aspartate)_ is a precursor of testosterone and good to take before bed.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

All of my supplements are taken based on my nutritionist's advice:

*Super B-complex* — for energy; combat stress

*CoQ10* — _50mg_ — for hormone balance

*Evening Primrose Oil* — _500mg_ — for general mood enhancement

*L-lysine* — _500mg_ — for canker sores 

*Chromium Picolinate* — _200mcg_ — for pre-diabetic tendencies

*Acidophilus (refrigerated)* — for maintaining healthy internal flora

*Organic Apple Cider Vinegar* — _2tbsp_ — maintain pH levels; helps with acne, heartburn, diabetic issues, and candida overgrowth; helps with good cholesterol; general weight/fat-loss assistance (the acid is supposed to break up fat and make it easier for the body to use stored fat


And then I also take *NAC (n-acetyl-cystine)* for coughing/mucus, as I tend to cough easily — wasn't recommended by my nutritionist, but I read that it is good for thinning mucus and stopping chronic cough.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

firedell said:


> I have trouble swallowing capsules, is that why you take them too?


I find it easier to swallow my handful of vitamins while I'm eating breakfast and drinking water. I will put a capsule in every bite, so I'm going to swallow food anyway. It doesn't feel as weird.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

I stopped taking all mine but when I did I took glutamine, a multi vitamin, fish oil, and l-tyrosine


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I take a normal women's multi and I take turmeric, lots and lots of it.


----------



## Rethink (Apr 18, 2012)

nothing normally but I prefer amino acids and creatine/krealkalyn when I manage to drag/convince myself into gym-mode.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't know if this counts but I take a probiotic every morning (Culturelle - the vegetarian one) - it really works for me. I love it. So many out there don't work. It's also very reasonably priced.

I try to get most of my vitamins through my food though I'm not against taking vitamins/supplements.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Vit.A,B,C,D,E.Some fish oils,occasional kelp,veggie enzymes etc...


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

I take about 3 Bio-Kult probiotics spread throughout the day (considering switching to what @Vivid Melody mentioned just to compare), Blue Ice Fremented Cod Liver Oil, Nature's Bounty Vitamin D3-5000, Vitamin E 400 I.U., and a 'Hi Energy Complex B-100 (incl. Vit C, Thiamin, Riboflavin, Niacin, Vit B6, Folic Acid, Vit B12, Biotin, Pantothenic Acid, Iron, Zinc, Selenium, and Copper.

I take the Vit B and Ds for mental health, E for healthy heart and skin, cod liver for immune health, and the probiotics for helathy digestive system.


----------



## MidnightPoison (Jun 4, 2012)

I sometimes take a low dosage of iron supplements because I am slightly anemic. But I take two Omega 3 pills everyday. They are amazing! They make my skin and hair so nice.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I started taking supplements after serious blood loss following an ovarian cyst rupture- Iron, Vit. B12 and bunch of other stuff. I took them for about a year, and then I stopped. I really should be taking multivitamins. I'll have to research some.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Right now, a fancy prenatal and dha.

normally, glucosamine + msm, probiotic, calcium/mag/D, and a multi

Interesting facT, you should take multis that come in soft capsules. Hard capsules don't always break down before being....ahem....expelled


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Fish oil, vitamin B, iron, and a multivitamin. I haven't taken them recently, because I've been vomiting after I would take them, but I plan to take some sometime this week. I could've just been ill.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I take sub-lingual B12 from a dropper. It's already metabolized and shoots straight into the system. 

Also, fish oil and a strong multi.


----------



## todd12 (Jul 9, 2012)

I prefer Wellman vitamins for keeping me active as well as healthy for my daily work routine. This is the best i have ever known. For supplements, i may advice Creatine as it is good for building stamina as well as muscles in a faster way.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Per the lab work:

B12 injectable, though a rarely do and a liquid B complex, 
Vitamin D in the winter...my levels were rock bottom
Iron
Chromium
N-acetylcysteine (NAC) 
Vitamin C​


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

I really like the Met Rx protein plus bars, and a have a huge jug of Whey Tech which doesn't taste terrible in a milk shake. I should probably put those away until I get that BMI down though.

Really good for building muscle.


----------



## Ovi (Jul 5, 2012)

From what I've read, the only essential fatty acids are linoleic acid (omega-6) and alpha-linolenic acid (ALA, omega-3). DHA and EPA are not essential since the body can make them in sufficient amounts from ALA (as long as you're getting enough ALA). This probably means that fish oil is useless when it comes to omega-3 deficiency because it doesn't contain any ALA (which is also necessary in much larger amounts than DHA or EPA). So I ordered a bottle of hemp oil. It has the perfect balance of omega-6 to omega-3 (2.5:1). Although it hasn't arrived yet :sad:


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Fish oil and mens (no iron) generic multi vitamin

Anyone ever felt the effects of co enzyme 10?


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I take Centrum specialist "energy" tablets. It contains many different minerals and vitamins, but my target ones are vitamin Bs (energy for sports), vitamin E (quick skin repair), iron (I'm female), and zinc (immune system).


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

My most important one is that I take Iron because I have pretty relentless Iron-Deficiency Anemia.

I also take Vitamin B, Vitamin D, and Magnesium because my levels tend to be sub-par for each of those.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

My Dad has started giving me pills for prostate health. And not too long ago my Dad also once every few days gives me this cherry liquid to help make me go "number2" since I don't go "number 2" every day like he says I should.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

There's a health forum?! Aaah! :crazy::crazy:

I take a really good multivitamin (Total One for Women by Swiss Naturals). I also have matcha (highly concentrated green tea powder for extreme antioxidant action, and caffeine!) With this combo I don't have to top up much with anything. Fish oils are great too.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Spades
Besides laziness, the other reason why I avoid multivitamins is because I have serious trouble swallowing them (especially. The Swiss ones:| ). But, I purchased a softer gel version of a women's multivitamin yesterday. I'll start taking it this morning. I also got fish oil capsules and some kind of blueberry etc. antioxidant mix capsules. The green tea powder sounds like a good idea, too.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

You could try those gummy multi vitamins. They taste good too.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, I have Bipolar, have trouble sleeping/staying awake and used to have really heavy periods, so I'm on a multivitamin with an iron tablet, and I get the provera depo injection to stop my periods because I was loosing too much blood and getting a mild deficiency.

I believe you should try and get all your vitamins and minerals from your food though, a pill should be a last resort. Its not a substitute for a crappy diet!


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Geez, I feel so young and simple with this stuff in contrast to you guys.

~ ULTRA MAN _sport_™(H-Potency)
~ Kre-Alkalyn
~ Vitamin B-12
~ Fireball


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

I SHOULD be taking iron & vitimin c, but I don't. :sad:
I should be eating more meat & green veggies... If only they didn't taste so nasty!


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

FigureSkater said:


> I SHOULD be taking iron & vitimin c, but I don't. :sad:
> I should be eating more meat & green veggies... If only they didn't taste so nasty!


How about eggs? They do have loads of iron as well. Eggs and orange juice in the morning. That's what I usually do. :laughing:

I'm currently pregnant but my iron levels are great even though I don't take any iron supplements. :happy:

I have read about some studies that pregnant women should take 6,000 IU vitamin D3 (D2 is bad... btw...). But that's what I had found out myself because only 1,000 IU less (5,000 IU ;P ) already made me get flu symptoms. And somehow I need to increase it again some days as the baby grows bigger... so sometimes I take 7,000 IU a day.
Before I got pregnant I usually took 4,000 IU D3.

I also take magnesium...how much I take depends on how many cramps I get...or on what my uterus does. :laughing: But I'm allowed up to 900 mg a day.

Plus I take some multivitamins for pregnancy ect (without iron).


About sun exposure and vitamin D: 
Your body won't produce any if you take sunscreen! 
And if you've got dark skin you need a lot more sun than light-skinned people in order to produce any vitamin D. ...just saying...


----------



## 29885 (Nov 29, 2011)

Being a regular blood donor I pop iron supplements daily, tri-daily or weekly depending how my levels checked out last time.


----------



## pinkmoon (May 22, 2012)

Floradix (liquid iron)
Vitamin D
Fish liver oil
Evening primrose oil
Silica


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Raw Apple Cider Vinegar, about a tablespoon a day.
Creatine when I'm working out consistently. 
I'd like a joint supplement though, due to lifting causing some minor joint issues.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Sneaky Bastard said:


> How about eggs? They do have loads of iron as well. Eggs and orange juice in the morning. That's what I usually do. :laughing:
> 
> I'm currently pregnant but my iron levels are great even though I don't take any iron supplements. :happy:
> 
> ...


Eggs are icky too :tongue:


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

FigureSkater said:


> Eggs are icky too :tongue:


Seems like you just don't like iron then! :laughing: :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Sneaky Bastard said:


> Seems like you just don't like iron then! :laughing: :wink: :tongue:


Yep! :kitteh:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> Per the lab work:
> 
> B12 injectable, though a rarely do and a liquid B complex,
> Vitamin D in the winter...my levels were rock bottom
> ...


I hate to sound ignorant, but what kind of blood tests help determine what vitamins to take? I am aware of Iron levels, of course, not too sure about others. 

Also, have any of you seen a "Holistic" Practitioner of some sort to determine what vitamins to take? I have conducted some research, but I think I need to discuss it more in depth (to check for drug interactions or whatever) with my GP and consult with some Holistic practitioner who could look into my medical history (I have hypothyroidism and some allergies etc.) in more depth. These practitioners just tend to be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

There is a specialized lab in texas which does micronutrient testing. Its more precise then the standard blood work. According to the site the tests measure how micronutrients are functioning within white blood cells. I think my doc did a general profile, and thats what came up. 

If anyone is still interested, leave a PM or visitor message and I'll give you the website


----------



## Sarin (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm currently in a creatine cyclus and next to that I take wheyshakes, multivitamins, Omega-3 capsules, Vitamin b complex and temporarily I take glucosamine to improve recovery of ligaments.

These are all supplemental offcourse.. 

I take them while I eat tonnes of chicken, whole bread, skimmed milk, eggs, rice, green vegetables etc. on a daily basis.

I don't: Smoke, take steroïds, do drugs, drink excessively.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

naturally sourced water soluble vitamins. b & c. that's it.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Right now I take fish oil capsules that contain vitamine E and D. I also take zinc tablets.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Vitamin D


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

I take a multivitamin and mineral supplement with whole food concentrates.


----------

